# How many of ya'll?????



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2008)

How many of ya'll are shooting Hilsmans and CBH Saturday?? Just curious!


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 4, 2008)

Im wanting to, dont know that ill get to though.....


----------



## rockdawg (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going to try and make the CBH sometime Sat.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 4, 2008)

im shooting CBG (obviously).  Im wanting to make it to Hillsmans one of these days but this one fell on top of our shoot so maybe next time. We need more weekends in the week!


----------



## 12PointGoat (Feb 4, 2008)

Me and Tonya will be shooting Hilsman's.  We may try to make it to CBG if all goes well.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm shooting Hilmans first thing, then run to Covington for CBG. That is my anniversary present to myself, since I didn't get to go to Fla!!! Anybody want to meet me there early??


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 4, 2008)

If i could, i would, Aint no way i can get off that early.......


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm making the trip up to shoot CBG.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I was going to try and do both but I found out that I will be heading to Statesboro for a family get together. Yee ******* haw!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 4, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> Well I was going to try and do both but I found out that I will be heading to Statesboro for a family get together. Yee ******* haw!!!



CBG is a great place for a family get together. Enjoyed shooting with you this past weekend.


----------



## badcompany (Feb 5, 2008)

"How many of ya'll are shooting Hilsmans and CBH Saturday?? Just curious!"

I guess I cant post sinse I am only shooting one of them. Can't do both.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 5, 2008)

3darcher said:


> CBG is a great place for a family get together. Enjoyed shooting with you this past weekend.


See what I mean? I can't seem to get out that way anymore! Something always comes up.
I thoroughly enjoyed shooting with you Butch as well! I also learned a lot by watching you and Gary set up your shots. Good luck this weekend brother!!!!

Dave


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 5, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> See what I mean? I can't seem to get out that way anymore! Something always comes up.
> I thoroughly enjoyed shooting with you Butch as well! I also learned a lot by watching you and Gary set up your shots. Good luck this weekend brother!!!!
> 
> Dave



You just dont love us no more


----------



## exrings (Feb 5, 2008)

CBG for me i love to shoot there .and one day bet p&yhe is good.and i think i will shoot hilsmans to


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Feb 5, 2008)

*Who's goin?*

Well, I'd like to but...the wife and I are going to Columbus, Ohio to Chuck Nease's daughters wedding.  Should be a good time.  Ya'll shoot good, and have a good time.

Garrick


----------



## young gunna (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah Im gonna shoot both of them no matter what. But im goin to CBG first.  Hillsmans is closer to the crib.  Besides the sun needs to be all the way up to shoot hilsmans.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 6, 2008)

P&Y FINALY said:


> You just dont love us no more



Still got the love for the club brother! Don't worry about that.


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Feb 6, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> Still got the love for the club brother! Don't worry about that.



Im just messin' with ya.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 8, 2008)

Change of plans! I will get to shoot tomorrow. YEE HAW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad to hear it!!!


----------



## dhardegree (Feb 8, 2008)

What time will most of ya'll shoot?


----------



## Robbie101 (Feb 8, 2008)

I may get to shoot both as well................


----------



## Silver Mallard (Feb 8, 2008)

Since CBG is so far out for me I will probably hit it first around 8:00- 8:30AM. Then I'll run down to Hilsmans afterwards. It'll be a long day!


----------



## 3darcher (Feb 8, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> Since CBG is so far out for me I will probably hit it first around 8:00- 8:30AM. Then I'll run down to Hilsmans afterwards. It'll be a long day!



good to see you can make it!!!!


----------

